
Animal Crossing Design Tool - acislove
http://acislove.com
======
acislove
Hey Folks, we have built an Animal Crossing Design Tool for you!

We are a team of two Canadian developers who love Animal Crossing designs. We
love to use acpatterns to design patterns and there were many features and
improvements we wanted the tool to have, so we decided to make our own version
([https://acislove.com/](https://acislove.com/)).

We hope with this tool, it would be a lot easier for you to: design on canvas,
split images into multiple tiles and import them onto the canvas, export all
of your designs as QR Code.

Hopefully new exciting pieces of artwork will be generated by all of you folks
and seen in Animal Crossing using this tool ^_^

Feel free to ask us any questions with ! We would love to hear about your
feedback as well.

Join our discord if you would like to learn more about us:
[https://discord.com/invite/kVnakJa](https://discord.com/invite/kVnakJa)

